# Cherche prêt iBook G3 dual USB ou G4 14 pouces



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2011)

Hello folks,

Je cherche, sur le nord Seine et Marne, ou sur Paris, un propriétaire d'iBook G3 "Dual USB" ou G4 *de 14 pouces* qui accepterait de me prêter sa machine 10 ou 15 mn (en sa présence, of course), et ce, afin de tester deux batteries qui ne rentrent hélas pas dans mon iBook 12 pouces, afin de connaître leur état (je souhaite les vendre, mais avant ça, je veux être sûr qu'elles en valent le coup).

évidemment, je me déplace, ça pourrait se faire en août, ou à la rentrée (là je pars deux semaines en vacances).

EDIT : Si possible sous OS X, mais à la limite, j'ai un disque 2,5" externe Firewire avec Jaguar dessus et le logiciel pour tester les batteries, donc &#8230;


----------



## Onmac (30 Juillet 2011)

J'ai déjà fais ça avec une batterie de powerbook 12" dans un AppleStore. (A l'époque des PowerMacs G5) 
Je leur est demandé et il m'ont prêter pendant 5mins leur PWB pour que je test ma batterie.
Essayes de voir s'il en ont toujours...

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai déjà fais ça avec une batterie de powerbook 12" dans un AppleStore. (A l'époque des PowerMacs G5)
> Je leur est demandé et il m'ont prêter pendant 5mins leur PWB pour que je test ma batterie.
> Essayes de voir s'il en ont toujours...
> 
> A+



Le problème, c'est que maintenant, dans les AppleStores, les iBook G3 ou G4, ça fait un bail qu'ils les ont mis au pilon !


----------



## Onmac (31 Juillet 2011)

Oui c'et vrai. 
Comme on dit: "Qui ne tente rien, n'a rien" 

A toi de voir


----------

